# Leader/tippet help



## aerialjc (May 24, 2009)

Ok, I have searched many sites and still can not figure out how to correctly set up my line. Could someone show mea pic or describe how they set up their line? I was wondering what knot to use for the fly line-leader and leader to tippet? I also have no idea of length for each. I've seen several site saying different lengths, What works best?

I purchased flourocabon tippet and tappered leaders. I have no idea what length to make them. I have no problem going to academy and buying all new line to make this work right.

Thank you!


----------



## Hunter (Sep 16, 2009)

I use a <U>nail knot</U> to tie my tippet to my floating line.it depends on what kinda fishing that i am doing a normally tie a 6-9ft leader but somepeople like shoter and some like longer leaders it just kinda depends on what you like the most.

-Hunter


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

I'm no pro at fly fishing, but I use a nail knot for my fly line to leader connection and that's pretty standard. Use the whole leader that you purchased, only trim it when you are putting on new tippet. I use a couple of feet of tippet depending on what kind of fishing I'm doing and usually use a surgeons knot, which I think is pretty standard too.

I highly recommend you go by Dizzy Lizzy's and shoot the bull with them for a bit. They are the most knowledgable in the area when it comes to fly fishing equipment.


----------



## aerialjc (May 24, 2009)

So Tippet and leader are two different sized lines correct.? If I tie a 6ft leader to my floating line, then I tie on the tippet which can be from 3-6ft?? Is the tippet just so the fish don't see the leader and get scared off? Could I just use a floating line and tippet or should I tie floating line to a leader and then leader to a tippet?


----------



## yakdiver (Jul 12, 2008)

Easiest for leader to fly line is a loop to loop. You only have to wrap it up once and you can change them quickly.


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

Manyflylines now come with a built in loop on the terminal end. Your typical tapered leader also comes with a loop on the butt end. Connecting these loops is simple and referred to as a loop to loop connection. If your flyline did not come with the loop, you can make a loop by folding back a half inch or so and wipping with fly tying thread. Tapered leaders tend to get stiff and dry out with semi-permanent bends which are a nuisance. By using the loop to loop method, you avoid one of the most difficult knots to tie....the nail knot! You can purchase spare tapered leaders to keep on hand, and easily replace on the boat. Lastly only about the 2 feet of the tapered leader is thin enough to tie to a fly. After changing flies 5-6 times you'll use up all of the class tippet. When that happens its simple enoughto blood knot on a new length of usable tippet.

If you like i can post some pics of this


----------



## vicious circle (Nov 30, 2007)

I use a7-8 inch piece of heavier mono on flyline it acts as a hinge then two equal length decending pound test to the tippet. for example 30-20-10-and 8 lb tippet. this helps your fly to stay in the air longer and lands last. i hope this didnt confuse you.


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

Most modern flyfishermen use a knotless tapered leader. They cost about $3.00 to maybe $7.00 for a flourocarbon one. Academy sells them. Some do not come with a pretied surgeons loop.They are normally 7' to 9'. They are also identified by the diameter of the butt section (which should match up with the diameter of the flyline), and the lb test of the terminal end. Taperedknotless leaders allow you to tie it, or loop it to the flyline, then you can tie a fly on the other end .....simple.

Id reccomend using a 9' leader, shorter is easier to cast, longer than 9' requires some adjustment, but might be nessasary for spookier fish.

Many people still tie their own tapered leaders consisting of a fat butt section (40-30lb)and decending in diameter down 7 foot to the last 2 feet ofsay 8 to 12lb.


----------



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm not a knot finatic or a knot expert, but in my experience, nail knots do 2 things, lose fish and lose fly lines. Whip a loop in the end of your fly line if it did not come with a welded loop on it. I use kevlar thread on my whipped ends and cover them in pliobond. (If you need help, give me a shout, I'll tell ya where I live and ya can stop on by the house and I canput a loop onit for ya, only takes a minute, please bring beer) Do not use the little finger cuff loops either. They clink through the guides, and always fail on big fish. I use a non slip loop knot for the loop in my mono or flouro to connect to the fly line (go thru the loops twice to avoid cutting the fly line), http://www.netknots.com/html/non_slip_loop_knot.htmlI usually just use a surgeons knot between the butt sections and to the tippet, http://www.netknots.com/html/surgeons_knot.html, and sometimes the slim beauty as well, http://www.netknots.com/html/slim_beauty_knot.htmlbut most of the time just run a straight piece of 20lb Mason Hard Mono. I like it simple. A tapered leader setup will cast better, but with big heavy salt flys it ain't much better. Plus with just a straight shot of stiff 20, less knots to fail, and when a cobia, shark, or something else big busts off, it's easy to re-rig on the boat. 

L8, Harry

aerialjc, are you out on NAS? I could meet up with ya for lunch sometime if you are.


----------



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

Sorry to dig up an old thread, but I thought this looked like a cool way to weld loops on your lines.(Some of my buds were recently talking about it online and showed this link) Thought that you guy might find it of interest as well.

http://speypages.com/speyclave/showthread.php?t=31079

L8, Harry


----------



## ditchdoctor81 (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks for sharing the link, I'm giong to give it a try:letsdrink


----------

